# Brasso On the iPod



## audiodan (Sep 26, 2005)

So, I found my iPod was getting quite dirty, even in it's scratched up case, so I got myself one of those el cheapo birthday present. A $5 can of Brass, a cheap new, unscratched iPod case, and time! I have read stories about people having miracles with this stuff, along with people ruining there Pods with this stuff. I took the risk and it paid off. My iPod is looking amazing!!! I swear, it almost looks brand new. The metal on the back looks like it has had many less scratches and the front has many scratched completely removed. The new case tops this all off, making it stay this way. What are you experiences taking Brass to an iPod?


----------



## Wako (Oct 11, 2006)

I've tried it on both my iPod and my girlfriend's iBook. With a lot of patience, I even got rid of the deepest scratches. I used her father's rotary tool, which helped a lot. I tell you tho, if you use the rotary tool (or dremel or w/e), dont apply too much pressure, dont spin it too fast. Take your sweet time. To clean the full iBook (there were about 10 really deep, long scratches), I estimate it must have taken about 10 hours, spread out on 30min-1h sessions.


----------



## macsackbut (Dec 15, 2004)

Cool. I got a Dremel tool for Christmas. Now I have something to use it for. :lmao:


----------



## HowEver (Jan 11, 2005)

I've heard of Brasso working but in case anyone takes the Dremel tool comment above seriously--don't.

btw, this thread is worthless without before and after pictures.


----------



## Macified (Sep 18, 2003)

I have a dead iPod and a can of Brasso. If I get some time I'll try it out and post some pics.


----------



## Wako (Oct 11, 2006)

HowEver said:


> I've heard of Brasso working but in case anyone takes the Dremel tool comment above seriously--don't.
> 
> btw, this thread is worthless without before and after pictures.


Ive still got some scratches to remove, ill try taking some pictures when I get to it.


----------



## macsackbut (Dec 15, 2004)

HowEver said:


> I've heard of Brasso working but in case anyone takes the Dremel tool comment above seriously--don't.


Do you have emoticons turned off or something?


----------



## Wako (Oct 11, 2006)

Ive tried taking some photos of the iBook, but I just get a massive white spot, even with flash off and macro on. Any tips on how to see the actual surface?

I dont know what a dremel is, but this is the tool I used to do the job:
Clicky

And this is the best shot of the iBook I have:
Clicky


----------



## HowEver (Jan 11, 2005)

Nope, but I've seen the suffering some people have endured after using a Dremel on a cell phone display. Heartbreaking. One tears a garment after viewing such. I thought the warning was in order, perhaps.



macsackbut said:


> Do you have emoticons turned off or something?


Also, toothpaste works.


----------



## Wako (Oct 11, 2006)

HowEver said:


> Also, toothpaste works.



That's true, but keep in mind that toothpaste is a stronger abrasive than brasso is.

As for the rotary tool, you have to follow certain principles. Use the softest polishing tool you have. Slow is better. My GF's father tool has speed settings from 1 through 5, I find somewhere about 1.7 is the best. Use the vertical surface of the tool to fade deep scratches, and the plane of it to polish and remove the smaller scratches.

TAKE YOUR TIME.


----------



## macsackbut (Dec 15, 2004)

Wako said:


> I dont know what a dremel is, but this is the tool I used to do the job:Clicky


Yep, that be a Dremel tool alrighty, though it would appear that "Dremel" is the Kleenex of rotary tools.

I might give it a go on my battle-scarred old iBook. I doubt I could make it look much worse than it is now, though I'm not sure it's worth the trouble.


----------



## thejst (Feb 1, 2005)

Wako said:


> Ive tried taking some photos of the iBook, but I just get a massive white spot, even with flash off and macro on. Any tips on how to see the actual surface?
> ]


Try taking the picture, and if you have Photoshop, using the Invert command and screwing with the contrast. My or may not work. 

J


----------



## jmlachance (Nov 6, 2005)

The thing that bothers me about the Brasso is the liquid that the abrasive is mixed wiht. It's fairly potent stuff,not sure what it is but I bet it could harm the plastic if it's not cleaned off completly. I know it is toxic. 
Smoker's toothpaste is safe but may be more abrasive than Brasso.
If anyone is interested, I found a product made by Permatex that fixes dull,faded and scratched car headlight lenses beautifully. It cost me $15 at a local auto supply store. Canadian Tire didn't have it for some reason although they sell lots of Permatex products. 
All it is is 4 grades of very fine sandpaper and a bottle of liquid plastic that fills in the micro scratches left after sandpapering. Saved me $250 on new lenses for my 12 year old car. Walmart has a liquid similar ( I believe) to the one in the kit but it's a big bottle at $15, no sandpaper. Anyhow, the entire process for both lens took 30 minutes and they're as good as new.
Should work for an Ipod as well...


----------



## HowEver (Jan 11, 2005)

As a reminder, for regular cleaning there are iKlear and iClean. Both are great.


----------



## guytoronto (Jun 25, 2005)

For all the "miracle" solutions people proclaim on the Internet, sometimes it's best to use common sense.

A dremel is just a bad idea on anything electronic. It works great for somethings (I love mine), but buffing up an iPod? Ouch!

While Brasso may work, if you work the stuff into the thin creases of the iPod, it will eat away the insides of your beloved player. Nasty result.

I always recommend the CD Repair Kits they sell at The Source or any other electronics store. The stuff is designed to buff down plastic, without being over hazourdous. Slow, steady, and stay away from plastic seams.


----------

